# I think there's a problem with my 300D's focusing.



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi guys. I think there is a problem with my 300D's focusing...


In playing with my new 50mm f/1.8 lens - I tried to focus on my foot (just mucking around) and the little dot lit up right on my foot... I snapped the photo,  looked at the viewfinder (zoomed into my toe). My toe is definately out of focus, but there is a piece of paper behind it which is very clearly in focus.


So I tried again. This time I made sure the whole square around the circle was on my toe. And tried again. Same thing happened.


I have always had trouble focusing with my other lenses too.. I just thought it was me - but what do you think?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 3, 2006)

I've read about some focus problems with some of the Canon DSLR...usually a 20D I think. 

You should be able to take it (send it) in to Canon for calibration.

Also, you should be aware that the actual auto focus sensor covers a bigger area than the little square in the view finder...so when you may think that only your foot is being focused on...it's actually picking up something else.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 3, 2006)

Remember its 1.8, so things even slighty away from it will be out of focus...


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks big mike...

It happens a lot though. And I often find, the picture looks OK before I half press the shutter button, but once I press it, it can't focus on what I am trying to get it to focus on...


Artemis - it happens with my other lenses aswell


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 4, 2006)

Are you using all of the focus points (auto mode default, I think) or do you use one specific point?  

The multi-point auto focus doesn't know what you want to focus on...I think it favors areas that are bright and contrasty (probably closer and more in the centre of the frame).  

I almost always use the centre point, focus and recompose.

That being said, maybe you should call a Canon dealer in your area to find out what your options are.

I think there are better ways to test the focus.  I've done it by photographing a page of text at an angle with a shallow DOF.  Try to focus on a specific line of text and then see if that is the sharpest part of the photo.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 4, 2006)

I just sent my 20D back for re-calibration for this very issue.  Some Canon DSLRs have or develop a "back focus" issue, where they focus behind the intended subject.  I've noticed it alot in wildlife shots, where I'm shooting wide open for minimum depth of field.  Just send it back to Canon asap.  They'll be more than happy to fix it, and clean the sensor for free.


----------

